# The Whites have arrived at LnD



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Two man limit caught and shared today on LnD facebook page.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

Were they there in numbers or did you grind away? It's good to hear either way.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Steady rate said the report.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

The water cleared just long enough to get a day or 2 of good fishing in.
The water is now rising quick again & getting muddy.
I'm sure those are only males & all of you can have them.
I'm waiting for the big fat females to arrive before I make another trip.



.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

There is a picture posted on the Facebook page. Looks like some males.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I talked to Cassie today and the water is still muddied up. Based on the gauges, looks like it is leveling off. Well at least it's not rising. I didn't check up river to see if there is any more water heading down to Crockett.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The crest is at Crockett today. Only about 700 more than has been flowing for the last ten days.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm waiting on the hopn go-pro get down!! He is prob still working on his bowling game!!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

fishinganimal said:


> I'm waiting on the hopn go-pro get down!! He is prob still working on his bowling game!!


I'll be there Saturday. Only drastic change in weather or something extremely important comes up, hopefully not. (must be death in the family or someone goes to the hospital). But speaking of bowling, I do a little bowling myself. Check out my best season:

http://www.pinaction.net/PStats.aspx?id=4

Got a 299! It's my personal website to track my group of bowler's scores.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

My favorite time of the year? It is when the WHITE BASS ARE AT LOCK AND DAM!!!!


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

It's been 4 days since we got the last hard rain & 3 days since they started releasing more water, so it's already been 3 days.
For the river to clear up, the water flow needs to subside, which it hasn't yet because the flow rate is still to high.

Only after the water flow levels off will the river clear enough.
I think maybe by mid-late next week we might see clear enough water & that's only if we don't get another hard rain.

The L&D facebook page also shows what it looked like today at the boat trolly.
For a closer pic here ya go.


.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Is there a bait camp near by?


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

They sell minnows there at the office.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Conditions getting close to what is needed for a great hopn video.


----------



## chevyshane (Nov 11, 2013)

*lock and dam*

looking forward to catching a mess of whites ill be out there saturday 
:fish:


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

*LnD*

Do you guys think it's worth a try this Friday?


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Korajun said:


> Do you guys think it's worth a try this Friday?


If you do go Friday let us know how it went. I may be able to make it Saturday also. Maybe w should ride together. I don't mind driving


----------



## crazytexansfan (Jul 12, 2013)

Where is Lock N DAM


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

crazytexansfan said:


> Where is Lock N DAM


 Where Trinity meets HW7 between Centersville and Crockett. It's closer to Crockett.

I'm ready... things are looking good. If you guys are out there Saturday, wave at me, I'm probably one of the few Vietnamese guy with what looks like a scope above his left ear, or a contour cam that I shoot my videos with.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

In between Centerville and Crockett on 7.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Would it be too much to ask for live updates Saturday morning?


----------



## BloomKSU (Mar 7, 2011)

*LnD Facebook page*

What is the page called? I cant find it. Ive tried LocknDam, LnD, L&D Lock and Dam. I cant find anything for it.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Lock n dam marina on Facebook


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

The previous owners had problems on Facebook so the page is hard to find.


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

*REPORT: 1/14/14*

I was able to skip out of work around noon yesterday and headed on up to the LnD. I hit 3 of my go to spots when the whites are moving in. NOTHING. The only thing I caught were a few big ol buffalo and I grinded it out for 3 hours. Not one white was caught. The flow looked good but the water clarity was seriously lacking. I don't see much change from now through the weekend but I hope y'all catch a few.

The good news is there does not look to be any rain makers over the next couple weeks to screw the river up. Conditions should continue to get better and better over the next week. I can't go this weekend but will try again next Tuesday if I'm able to.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

hopn said:


> I'll be there Saturday. Only drastic change in weather or something extremely important comes up, hopefully not. (must be death in the family or someone goes to the hospital). But speaking of bowling, I do a little bowling myself. Check out my best season:
> 
> http://www.pinaction.net/PStats.aspx?id=4
> 
> Got a 299! It's my personal website to track my group of bowler's scores.


Dang! That's some good rolling!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Category5 said:


> Dang! That's some good rolling!


Thanks Category5! :-D


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have gathered a cadre of comrades to keep an eye on these LnDers. We will be videoing the spectacle that is LnD.
The madness has over come them and I predict at least one fall in over the waders, $137.35 per angler throwing/losing twin jigs. 
Five lost stringers after having racked up 1o to 14 fish.
2 heart attacks coming up the hill with a limit of heavy sows, and three or four good slide back downs where angler and fish tangle up and fall down.
Seven finger to palm stuck blue cat fish spiners, and 1 lost cast net.
What a time it will be!
Don't just show the good time Hop, show the real story,...foul hooked buffalo that run for five minuets, needle nose gar fighting and slashing, dead shad and gou on the bank, in the mud.
Real river stuff.


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

The heart attack climbing back up the hill is me


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Funny stuff shadslinger and very true.lol Don't forget the potlicker who likes to throw right on top of you (standing right next to you like he wants to hold hands) using a spark plug as a weight. I won't say how that incident ended up.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

BloomKSU said:


> What is the page called? I cant find it. Ive tried LocknDam, LnD, L&D Lock and Dam. I cant find anything for it.


You can google lockndammarina you'll find it or................go to the link below to see the facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lock-N-Dam-Marina/658719977478246

BTW, I'll be the only one to make a clean getaway since I have mapped out all the dangers of the L&D.

.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> I have gathered a cadre of comrades to keep an eye on these LnDers. *We will be videoing the spectacle that is LnD.*
> The madness has over come them and I predict at least one fall in over the waders, $137.35 per angler throwing/losing twin jigs.
> Five lost stringers after having racked up 1o to 14 fish.
> 2 heart attacks coming up the hill with a limit of heavy sows, and three or four good slide back downs where angler and fish tangle up and fall down.
> ...


LOL Shadslinger! I have one to tell on myself.


I had used the cart, caught a lot of fish, and it was time to get boat back on the cart. The river was SO high that it was only about 15 vertical feet below the bank, just guessing. I do remember maneuvering through the trees in the fast water to get to the cart. First I had fastened a rope from my boat to the cart, because I was by myself, as usual. I got onto the cart and pulled the boat toward me. My own boat knocked me off the cart toward the bank, between the cart and Joe Burns. I grabbed that 3/8" thick cable with hands and feet as I was falling. Now, there is about a 250 pound fat man hanging under the cart cable, with cold river water flowing below me. I could not do it these days, but then I was able to monkey down that cable and onto the cart. Joe, standing there at the cart controls and watching the whole thing, being a man of few words just said "Whoa Bubba, Whoa Bubba." Another L n D true story that should have made America's Funniest Videos.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

lol SS! Don't forget 1 hook through a boot causing the injured angler to hobble back to the bank for assistance before jumping back in and tons of old tangled lines being reeled in and thrown on shore instigating some cussin'.

My personal favorite...one angler casting out only to see the top 1/2 of his 2 piece rod flying into the middle of the river. *cough*thatwasme*cough*


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Incredible fishing things happen at the LnD because it is a structure in the river that diverts the fish's direction, if only shortly. Long enough for them to mill about and eat the tons of bait that also gather there by being directed from the current made by the LnD.

It was the first place I ever caught over 100 white bass by myself.
I once stopped to check and see what was going on before the white bass run and there was a blue cat fish run of epic proportions.
People standing on the bank were catching limits of 4 to 12 pound blue cats as quick as they could get a hook baited with worms in the water a hungry blue smashed it.
The water was almost to the top the river was so full.
Crappie gather in huge numbers at different times, some times coinciding with the white bass run.
I have caught limits of both on a good day there, and have seen people with awesome crappie stringers as I loaded up. Something like four people with limits.
The shad can build up down stream from the low dam, until there is barely room for the other fish. Carp, and buffalo by thousands and gar all up and down the river.
Now people catch stripers and hybrids when they shoot through the squeeze with live bait and sometimes lures.
I forgot that will also be a fool there who thinks keeping a hundred white bass is a good idea, and they will get busted. 
The LnD.


----------



## Korajun (Nov 22, 2010)

Great post shadslinger


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Loy you bring up good memories. I was a fortunate teenager because I was able to drive on the property below the dam along the river. I would look down onto the water and see dark pods of fish. What dictated where we fished was not the fish but how easy or hard it would be to haul the massive amount of fish. I also remember along that time semi trucks were caught hauling trailers full if sandies to Mexico. Locals were using hoop nets to quickly fill the trailers and make an easy buck. A lot of people just went to the locks and snagged all they could carry, it was legal on the Leon county side. Shortly after that limits and such were the norm, not because of sand bass but because the crappie would run the same way. Long time ago.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Johnnytx said:


> Funny stuff shadslinger and very true.lol Don't forget the potlicker who likes to throw right on top of you (standing right next to you like he wants to hold hands) using a spark plug as a weight. I won't say how that incident ended up.


Come on Johnny you cant leave us hanging like that. I'm not going to be able to sleep now. I need a good laugh.

With a recovering Achilles Tendon surgery would I be able to get up and down the bank or should I just sit up top and video...


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Come on Johnny you cant leave us hanging like that. I'm not going to be able to sleep now. I need a good laugh.
> 
> With a recovering Achilles Tendon surgery would I be able to get up and down the bank or should I just sit up top and video...


 Hey, I'm all for sharing the bank with people but this fella was right on top of me and no one else was around us. He literally was darn near in arms length of me and throwing EXACTLY where I was throwing. I was floored. I even asked the fella nicely the first time to give me space but that is when they pretend they don't understand English. I finally looked at him and literally exploded after he threw his mini torpedo (spark plug for a weight) right on top me. He understood English very well at that point. I won't repeat what was said on this board but it sure the heck was not friendly. Let's just say I had to apologize to my son afterwards.lol I did teach my son a lesson that day and told him to not crowd someone like that EVER and be courteous to other fishermen around him.

On another note, those banks are pretty darn steep brother. I would stay up top if you are trying to get over surgery.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

My friend and I took the yak out. Water was chocolate brown. But nearing the end of sunlight, the water got tea green. So if you go tomorrow, things should improve. We did catch fish, will post a separate thread about it. Get ready to experience... the foul hooks, buffalo, and gar as Shadslinger requested. I even added a little extra, you won't believe it, but watch the video and see it. It's when I mentioned Loy and Whitebassfisher.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

hopn said:


> My friend and I took the yak out. Water was chocolate brown. But nearing the end of sunlight, the water got tea green. So if you go tomorrow, things should improve. We did catch fish, will post a separate thread about it. Get ready to experience... the foul hooks, buffalo, and gar as Shadslinger requested. I even added a little extra, you won't believe it, but watch the video and see it. It's when I mentioned Loy and Whitebassfisher.


I've never seen the river go from chocolate brown to tea green that fast in the same day.
Maybe you moved to a different part of the river ?

If you fish there long enough you'll know when your line runs into a buffalo.
Just stop reeling for a few seconds & the line & hook will move off.

I was there when they dredged parts of the river a couple years ago & saw where some of the big stuff eneded up so I know where to avoid so I don't get hang ups.

.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Bass-Tracker said:


> I've never seen the river go from chocolate brown to tea green that fast in the same day.
> Maybe you moved to a different part of the river ?
> 
> If you fish there long enough you'll know when your line runs into a buffalo.
> ...


My friend and I notice it at the start of the bend. Maybe it wasn't as chocolate as I originally said last night.


----------

